# Excellent service Clean and Shiny



## Dan J

Thank you John and the team at Clean and shiny

My first and very long overdue order ( sorry it took so long :thumb: ),only a small one placed this time, 
very good communication via emails and text messages for dispatch and delivery information,
Packed well 
Cola flavoured maoam very much appreciated 
Looking forward to giving this ENIGMA wax a test run on the German barge 

Thanks again for the great service, more orders coming soon


----------

